#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Zapping the ASK.Com Virus

## Begbie

The scumbags who run ASK.com search engine are happy to have their malicious software piggybacked on other programs and downloaded without your consent. I just spent a few hours cleaning it out after downloading uTorrent and having ASK.com virus garbage hijack my browser.

ASK.com will install itself as your home page and will hijack all other search engines. Re-installing Google or otherwise as your home page is a first step, but will not solve the problem.

Getting rid of ask.com virus isn't straight forward. 

1.Go to control panel - Add/Remove Programs - Uninstall ASK.exe

Because it has changed all your browser settings you now have to get imaginative. The following is from a firefox forum.

latest Firefox update brings up Ask.com for any search &bull; mozillaZine Forums




> Next we opened a new browser window, and into the address bar we typed, about**:config
> In short, once the list was brought up, we searched for anything with ASK [that refered to the ask.com site] or ask.com, removed it [modify] AND replaced it with Google.
> 
> Problem solved!
> 
> Directions:
> Upon opening the list, youll see: Preference Name, Status, Type and Value.
> Under Preference Name, search for: Keyword.URL
> Under Value it will say, http://toolbar.ask.com/toolbarv/askRedi ... t=&gc=1&q=
> ...


That's it apart from saying that the authors/owners of ASK.com are scum who should be buried alive in horse manure.

----------


## dirtydog

Shall have to download it, it would make a good base for the all new teakdoor virus  :Smile:

----------


## BugginOut

When installing utorrent it specifically prompts you with an option to install it. If it was installed on your computer, then you gave consent. However, glad to know I haven't missed anything by not installing.

----------


## Wallalai

Install a proper OS and you'll never be annoyed again by viruses or other malicious programs. If you don't play on your computer you should get rid of Windows (any version). 

Note about viruses against virii: 


> Usage notes
> The plural virii, though common, is generally considered to be incorrect, and based on a misunderstanding of Latin. There is no plural for the Latin word virus; using the native English pluralisation rules, to yield viruses, would arguably then be most correct.



virii - Wiktionary

----------


## BobR

I have good anti spyware and anti virus software I brought on my laptop from the USA.  They have a service asking subscribers to report new viruses.  I asked them a while back about the  Ask.com and they sent me a long and polite response which told me it is not considered a virus because its installation is done by consent.  It really is a pain in the ass, and while I disagreed with them, I did not pursue it further.  E-mailing the company that makes your virus protection software and complaining about this malicious program is probably the best way to get rid of itl

----------


## melvbot

Never mind, a minor annoyance in the road to stealing copyrighted content  :mid:

----------

